# Opening Meet - disapointment :-(



## abina (30 October 2010)

Having spent Wednesday clipping and trimming the horses due to go out hunting Saturday and with it being the Opening meet firmly in my mind ( this equates to Christmas ! ) spent all day yesterday , bathing, final trimming, major tack clean , brass buckles all polished, best saddle cloths installed under clean and fab saddles, Manes all plaited up in the most amazing row of plaits, tails dampened down and ready for plaiting early Sat am. Coats collected from Dry Cleaners, Boots polished, hip flasks filled every detail thought of. Early start Sat, check plaits, re shampoo white legs, wipe off poo stains and plait tails - load up car , organise riders and get to the meet in plenty of time ....... have to tie / re tie seven stocks of other hunters , unload my gleaming beasties mount up riders, get the baby wipes out to clean the last of the 'Travel' stains off and join the field ......ONLY to see at least 20% of the field not plaited ( surely they can't all be farmers ! ) several horses with unwashed tails, terrible plaits in some, very dirty un white , white bits, shoddy looking grubby tack,  even one horse with burrs in his tail and mud still on his hocks ..... just left me disappointed and wonderng why the hell didi I bother !!


----------



## Simsar (30 October 2010)

But its OK because they all had Dressage boots, fluff and Nylon showjumping Jackets to go with their poorly turned out horses!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet you looked the B******k's though bloody good for you, it makes you cringe doesn't it, to see this crap turnout.  Times a changing or not KEEP TRADITION!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (30 October 2010)

Grrrrr it annoys me-you have horse to go hunting with, a box or trailer to get you and said horse there and then they show up quite literally as though theyve just been dragged out of the field!

At least Abina you did turn your horse and yourself out as should be. It shows respect for the occaision and to the rest of the field. And it shows to others that if you bother with the little things(poo stains, shavings in tails etc) then you will bother with the bigger things ie. your horse will stand when it should, will not kick hounds and will be a credit to you!


----------



## skewby (30 October 2010)

Were the unplaited ones in tweed?  Absolutely no excuse for the dirty hocks and burrs in tail etc. though.  I totally understand how you felt!  Although I think you should be extremely proud of your turnout and also not drop your standards one bit.  I have a grass kept horse with a ton of white on him, even when I worked a 72 hour week he was always immaculate, as was I and our tack.  Although often it meant about 3 hours sleep for me I didn't care, adrenaline rides you through!

As others have said, let's not drop our standards, it's half the fun for me making us look our absolute best and having the manners to go with it.  I would hate it if it descended into bomber jackets and dirt, it's not what it's about, how horribly disrespectful


----------



## Apercrumbie (31 October 2010)

Now I'm not a turnout fanatic but there is a line!  Burrs?  Seriously?  I sympathise with bad plaits as I am appalling myself, and sometimes circumstances conspire against me having enough time to do it properly, but there is no excuse for burrs and mud before you've even started!  It's just disrespectful.  Clean horse, tack and rider is paramount.


----------



## EAST KENT (31 October 2010)

Thank Heavens JM was not a witness to all this..he`d have been in A@E with implosion


----------



## guccigivi2001 (31 October 2010)

blimey, bet you looked like a right pair of stunners! i myself happen to be a culprit of bad plaits as my plaiting is shocking, and also aain the sj jacket as have yet to come across spare money with which to purchase my self a nice warm hunting jacket! at least you can be proud that you guys probably looked the best there and put the mpst effort in!


----------



## Judgemental (31 October 2010)

Abina you have my complete sympathy and support.

I don't want to appear sanctimonious but I know I will be accused of same in what I say.

However as many will know, I have been banging on about standards, etiquette, correct form off dress and turnout for a couple of weeks.

To say the least I have received 'lashings' from various quarters as a result. Indeed a serious whipping from one or two 'ladies'. 

However, this is exactly what happens if standards are allowed to slip.

I have drawn the conclusion that you have new masters who are Johnny or Jill come latelies, possibly with newly acquired money? Do please PM with the name of the hunt?

East Kent I noted your comment and I feel you should take all the posts with greater consideration, instead of having a crack at me?

Folk have gone to a great deal of trouble, time costs and expense in their turnout, only to find a number of the field are inadequate parocials!


----------



## Shay (31 October 2010)

Turn out is important.  Burrs and mud stains not acceptable.  But do bear in mind the registered M&Ms traditionally don't plait and hogged horses may not have plaited tails.  (Plus some show jumper types shave the sides of the tail and can't plait either.)

Content yourself with the fact that you made the effort.  Believe me it will be noted.  Like boxing day, opening meets tend to be attended by many who will not hunt again all season.  If they are regulars leave it to the hunt staff and supports to deal with.  They will.


----------



## Judgemental (31 October 2010)

Shay said:



			Turn out is important.  Burrs and mud stains not acceptable.  But do bear in mind the registered M&Ms traditionally don't plait and hogged horses may not have plaited tails.  (Plus some show jumper types shave the sides of the tail and can't plait either.)

Content yourself with the fact that you made the effort.  Believe me it will be noted.  Like boxing day, opening meets tend to be attended by many who will not hunt again all season.  If they are regulars leave it to the hunt staff and supports to deal with.  They will.
		
Click to expand...

Those not up to standard should be spoken to or e-mailed or written to and given a lecture on turnout and told if they can't manage to come up to the required standard not to bother to come out.

No, I don't want to hear any claptrap about hunt's welcoming all comers, however they are turned out.

There is only one way, the correct way to the prescribed standards.


----------



## Simsar (31 October 2010)

Hear Hear!


----------



## 3DE (31 October 2010)

And riders wonder why the rest of the population think we are pompous twits!


----------



## Kiribati_uk (31 October 2010)

It annoys me bigstyle, it doesn't cost anything to be clean and tidy, yes i dont mind people hunting in  showjumping jackets/dressage boots as long as they are not a hideous colour.(and clean!!)
Just disrespectful and bad manners!!!
Just think how scruffy they are at home if they come hunting covered in mud!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (31 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Abina you have my complete sympathy and support.

I don't want to appear sanctimonious but I know I will be accused of same in what I say.

However as many will know, I have been banging on about standards, etiquette, correct form off dress and turnout for a couple of weeks.

To say the least I have received 'lashings' from various quarters as a result. Indeed a serious whipping from one or two 'ladies'. 

However, this is exactly what happens if standards are allowed to slip.

I have drawn the conclusion that you have new masters who are Johnny or Jill come latelies, possibly with newly acquired money? Do please PM with the name of the hunt?

East Kent I noted your comment and I feel you should take all the posts with greater consideration, instead of having a crack at me?

Folk have gone to a great deal of trouble, time costs and expense in their turnout, only to find a number of the field are inadequate parocials!
		
Click to expand...

   It was meant as a joke JM ..your sense of humour is sadly lacking these days,if indeed you ever had one  ,


----------



## ArcticFox (31 October 2010)

Just a question, I am very good at plaiting with thread or bands, however my horses live out and I have no stables.  Although for this reason I am not hunting this winter I would consider going hunting without plaiting, as long as the horse is clean and the mane is pulled so looks presentable.  would this be ok or would I still get looks of outrage?  

I would also have clean tack and be presentable myself


----------



## Maesfen (31 October 2010)

I'm sure you would be made very welcome.  Nobody can complain as long as you and the horse are turned out as cleanly and tidily as is possible to a decent standard as a mark of respect to your host and the famers you will ride over.

As to Inky & Sunny's - "And riders wonder why the rest of the population think we are pompous twits!" words almost fail me.
Cleanliness and tidiness cost nothing bar a bit of time and effort.  If that's too much for you to manage, or anyone else to manage for that matter, then perhaps you're better staying at home.  You wouldn't dream of entering a dressage or jumping competition as if you had been dragged out of the field so why should you be lazy because it's for hunting when you owe so such to the host and landowners anyway who do not charge you to have the right to go over their land?


----------



## Bojangles (31 October 2010)

When I went to our first met we were just staying there untill they all went off as it was our  first time out hunting and wanted to see how he would reactd with it all. I scrub Beau loads and plaiting him up cleand all my tack and my boots. I wouldnt dare go to a met like when we just hack out in the winter as I don't always get rid of all the mud,brush mane or tail etc, just the imporant parts!! I would want the ground to swallow me up if I liked a mess!! My friend who I went with did say why am Im plaiting as Im not going out in the field propley I said it's all inmporant doesnt matter that I didnt follow complety.

And for once it was a nice feely all being smart and Beau all plaited up!!


----------



## RuthnMeg (31 October 2010)

I, too am all for clean tidy horse and rider... muddy hocks and burrs is a no no. However, I personally do not plait manes, simply for the fact thats its a nightmare plaiting Megs mane, and quite frankly makes no difference in our turn out, bad plaits or natural! I also like having a mane to hold on too!! I, do plait her tail up, have clean tack, jacket and boots and Iam always polite to others, no matter what comes back my way!!

Hope the opening meet was enjoyable for all those who went, and no-body hit the deck!


----------



## combat_claire (31 October 2010)

While I may have clashed with forumites over the correct shape of boots and whether spurs and full hunting kit should be worn by all members of the mounted field, there is no excuse for turning up mucky and au natural for the opening meet. A curry comb, plaiting bands and some neddy shampoo are of negligible cost in the grand scheme of keeping the horse.


----------



## abina (31 October 2010)

Can I just say a Huge Thank-you for all your kind words and making me feel better after making an effort over my horses for the opening meet - I was feeling rather down about it as it did take up massive amounts of time -  I had three hunters out that day they I got ready inbetween my work - I have a riding school - teaching , dealing with clients, sorting out my school horses and all the other stuff ! and it was very reassuring to hear from other that like to keep tradition and appearances up. Made it worth while after all !! and to top it all I didn't even get out to play - all horses were for other people - but I do like a nicely turned out horse..............even my school horses are always turned out for lessons immaculate, pulled manes and tails, hoof oiled feet and never a spot of mud otherwise I do lose it with the staff !!! 

Thanks everyone ..... I can now rest easy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol xx


----------



## MissySmythe (31 October 2010)

Albina I think it is lovely that you take such pride in your horses. Hope you get a good day or two soon for yourself!


----------



## Gingerbear (31 October 2010)

Albina -   I spent from 11am to 3 pm on Friday getting my husband's horse ready for the opening meet.  As she is a white "grey" and has  a mane and tail like barbed wire so had to be thoroughly washed, plaited with thread, pulled and then suitably rugged and suited and booted . I was drenched and shivering when I'd finished.   I still spent time before the meet mopping up any stray poo marks so she looked snowy white.  i just told my husband about your post and he said " the numbers are more important than what they look like, they may have come on a last minute whim".  Shotgun please.


----------



## steadyeddy (31 October 2010)

Standards have definately dropped over the years.


----------



## Mike007 (31 October 2010)

Dirty and unkempt is not acceptable,but plaiting, frankly is overrated. My understanding has long been that one plaits for a lawn meet,out of respect to the hosts,all other meets are optional.


----------



## 3DE (31 October 2010)

Mike007 said:



			Dirty and unkempt is not acceptable,but plaiting, frankly is overrated. My understanding has long been that one plaits for a lawn meet,out of respect to the hosts,all other meets are optional.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the reason for the obligatory plaiting.... In C&T it is looked down on as a cheat TBH - it's easier to make a horse look good plaiting that actually doing the elbow grease work...


----------



## natalia (31 October 2010)

Lawn meets are a must plait! We sadly have every meet as a lawn meet so 'fraid to say its every meet must plait! I went out once last season with an unplaited horse and although she was very smart in every other way, I really wouldn't think to do it again (my car had broken down on way to yard so I ran out of time to plait her). Try having 12 hirelings out anyway who must be immaculate and plaited! THAT'S HARD WORK!!! If we can manage this many in a morning then sure as hell those with one or two horses can manage to be clean and plaited up. Between 3/4 of us we can get 12 fully plaited, clean,  tacked up and on the lorry by 9.30 am on a hunt morning if we get in at 7.30 am.


----------



## star (31 October 2010)

carolinefox1 said:



			Just a question, I am very good at plaiting with thread or bands, however my horses live out and I have no stables.  Although for this reason I am not hunting this winter I would consider going hunting without plaiting, as long as the horse is clean and the mane is pulled so looks presentable.  would this be ok or would I still get looks of outrage?  

I would also have clean tack and be presentable myself
		
Click to expand...


why does living out and no stables mean you cant plait?  my horses all live out - never stopped me plaiting - i make sure they wear a neck cover the night before and plait up that morning.  no-one's gonna send you home for not plaiting but i was just curious as to why living out means you cant plait?


----------



## KidnapMoss (31 October 2010)

Im all for clean pony/clean tack etc but my pony is native and has a shoulder lengh mane and I wear a tweed coat because thats all I posess. Whilst I have had a good day out with a further away pack I was still made to feel like a peice of dirt on the end of a boot when I merrily went along to a meet locally, despite trying to turn out to the best of my ability. Everything was wrong apparantly from the mane to the poly pad. I lasted an hour and a half, hacked dejectedly home and have not been out since. Ironically the hunt crossed one of our fields whilst we were out but because no one registered I wasnt treated any differently! And people wonder why hunts are unwelcoming!! surely the point is to welcome everyone. I will try another hunt but not the closest to me any more. And im still not plaiting my pony's mane!


----------



## dalesslave (1 November 2010)

i have a dales pony who sports a full and correct mane through summer until the last of my 2 local shows then i commence pulling a little at a time for nearly 2 months by the end of which i can plait it.
 Yes it means getting up two hours earlier than i would and usually results in 20 plaits minimum and yes my time in bed on non working mornings is very precious to me as i get up at half four weekdays BUT i would feel rather selfish if i did not turn my pony out to the best of my abilities especially when other people also go to so much trouble.
i must thank Judgemental for the information  you keep imparting i find it inspirational in my continued attempt at correct and respectful turn out. My next smart riding attire purchase will be a black or navy woolen hunt coat unfortunately it is tweed at the minute but i do open and close as many gates as possible luckily william is good at them as well as looking spunky when plaited 
Oh forgot to mention he lives out all year to, well rugged and hunter clipped.


----------



## Sanolly (1 November 2010)

So if I have got the right end of the stick here, my M&M welsh C can be left "au natural" but obviously tidy, however my trad cob should be plaited?


----------



## tootsietoo (1 November 2010)

I think cobs look great hogged.  And no effort!


----------



## MissySmythe (1 November 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			I think cobs look great hogged.  And no effort!
		
Click to expand...

My second 'agree strongly' of the day! Cobs looked terrifically smart hogged - I want one!


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 November 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			And riders wonder why the rest of the population think we are pompous twits!
		
Click to expand...

Would you go to an interview looking like you just got out of bed? Doubtful. 

Laziness in not being willing to find out the correct dress and turnout is not an excuse. 

My sister wants to hunt next season, and he's having kittens already over asking me the correct turnout...she is making the effort, and so should the rest of them.


----------



## skint1 (1 November 2010)

Can someone please give a brief outline on the turnout rules for hunting? I've never hunted though have nothing against it so I am interested. 

I know colours are important, my daughter went cubbing last year in a sj jacket that had a pink collar, it was gently pointed out that it wasnt appropriate and she was able to borrow a tweed jacket I think, but no one ever explained why.


----------



## MissMistletoe (1 November 2010)

skint1 said:



			Can someone please give a brief outline on the turnout rules for hunting? I've never hunted though have nothing against it so I am interested. 

I know colours are important, my daughter went cubbing last year in a sj jacket that had a pink collar, it was gently pointed out that it wasnt appropriate and she was able to borrow a tweed jacket I think, but no one ever explained why.
		
Click to expand...


ratcatchers (tweed) is appropriate for cubbing.

Hope it didnt put her off going again!


----------



## posie_honey (1 November 2010)

ok - so i do think that some of the older traditions are not as important nowdays - for example wearing spurs  but i do think that unplaitied for opening meet - and burrs and mud - is quite frankly appauling!!

and btw - my mare lives out 24/7 365 with no running water or electricity - but you can bet your bottom dollar that i still manage to get her plaited and clean for hunting - i may wear my dressage top boots but by golly them - and she - are sparkling - and i'd not have it any other way! 

i even wash her white socks with a bucket and sponge in the road outside her field before i put her travel boots on and load her up so as to have clean socks - its not easy but i just would not got to a meet dirty 

for the ones wondering re: plaiting = plait the night before - put a turn out hood on and hey presto - plaited clean horse in morning - not ideal and better to do it in morning but i'm in a county with no hunts - so have to travel quite far anyway the morning of a meet to go - so i aim to have as much done as i can the night before


----------



## Simsar (1 November 2010)

Bojangles said:



			When I went to our first met we were just staying there untill they all went off as it was our  first time out hunting and wanted to see how he would reactd with it all. I scrub Beau loads and plaiting him up cleand all my tack and my boots. I wouldnt dare go to a met like when we just hack out in the winter as I don't always get rid of all the mud,brush mane or tail etc, just the imporant parts!! I would want the ground to swallow me up if I liked a mess!! My friend who I went with did say why am Im plaiting as Im not going out in the field propley I said it's all inmporant doesnt matter that I didnt follow complety.

And for once it was a nice feely all being smart and Beau all plaited up!!
		
Click to expand...

Well done for taking the time and effort, hope you enjoy your hunting.



abina said:



			Can I just say a Huge Thank-you for all your kind words and making me feel better after making an effort over my horses for the opening meet - I was feeling rather down about it as it did take up massive amounts of time -  I had three hunters out that day they I got ready inbetween my work - I have a riding school - teaching , dealing with clients, sorting out my school horses and all the other stuff ! and it was very reassuring to hear from other that like to keep tradition and appearances up. Made it worth while after all !! and to top it all I didn't even get out to play - all horses were for other people - but I do like a nicely turned out horse..............even my school horses are always turned out for lessons immaculate, pulled manes and tails, hoof oiled feet and never a spot of mud otherwise I do lose it with the staff !!! 

Thanks everyone ..... I can now rest easy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol xx
		
Click to expand...

A massive thank you to you to for the time and effort.



Gingerbear said:



			Albina -   I spent from 11am to 3 pm on Friday getting my husband's horse ready for the opening meet.  As she is a white "grey" and has  a mane and tail like barbed wire so had to be thoroughly washed, plaited with thread, pulled and then suitably rugged and suited and booted . I was drenched and shivering when I'd finished.   I still spent time before the meet mopping up any stray poo marks so she looked snowy white.  i just told my husband about your post and he said " the numbers are more important than what they look like, they may have come on a last minute whim".  Shotgun please.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  Been there too!  Horse looks fantastic I have newmoania can't spell! 



carolinefox1 said:



			Just a question, I am very good at plaiting with thread or bands, however my horses live out and I have no stables.  Although for this reason I am not hunting this winter I would consider going hunting without plaiting, as long as the horse is clean and the mane is pulled so looks presentable.  would this be ok or would I still get looks of outrage?  

I would also have clean tack and be presentable myself
		
Click to expand...

Plait with bands its better than not if you can. x



dalesslave said:



			i have a dales pony who sports a full and correct mane through summer until the last of my 2 local shows then i commence pulling a little at a time for nearly 2 months by the end of which i can plait it.
 Yes it means getting up two hours earlier than i would and usually results in 20 plaits minimum and yes my time in bed on non working mornings is very precious to me as i get up at half four weekdays BUT i would feel rather selfish if i did not turn my pony out to the best of my abilities especially when other people also go to so much trouble.
i must thank Judgemental for the information  you keep imparting i find it inspirational in my continued attempt at correct and respectful turn out. My next smart riding attire purchase will be a black or navy woolen hunt coat unfortunately it is tweed at the minute but i do open and close as many gates as possible luckily william is good at them as well as looking spunky when plaited 
Oh forgot to mention he lives out all year to, well rugged and hunter clipped.
		
Click to expand...

Leave the M&M plait the rest.  Try for a Navy coat its much smarter and correct for ladies.



Sanolly said:



			So if I have got the right end of the stick here, my M&M welsh C can be left "au natural" but obviously tidy, however my trad cob should be plaited?
		
Click to expand...

I would leave the cob long too.



skint1 said:



			Can someone please give a brief outline on the turnout rules for hunting? I've never hunted though have nothing against it so I am interested. 

I know colours are important, my daughter went cubbing last year in a sj jacket that had a pink collar, it was gently pointed out that it wasnt appropriate and she was able to borrow a tweed jacket I think, but no one ever explained why.
		
Click to expand...

The tweed is the Autumn uniform so to speak and the Navy is to be worn after Opening meet.


----------



## Bojangles (1 November 2010)

I did enjoy pampering him making him look smart and of coz me as we dont look smart everyday lol!!! We did go on another time and only stayd for a hour as we lack of brakes  and he wasnt that fit either!! So didnt want to over do it either!! We did have a fab time dispite no brakes and he wouldnt stand still which I think it was down to all the exictment as normally he just stands still!!! I did feel a bit silly as Ive never know him to be like that. And did get a comment on his behaviour which isnt good!! Hes normally quite laid back. We leftd on a good note we came away from the pack he didnt play up eventhough the met came back our way he was a superstar!!

Maybe one day we go again I would really like to go just going to stugging with brakes as hes not really strong at home. I did have a different bit in for the met it didnt make any difference at all!!! This was over 2 year's ago now he has changed so much since then!!


----------



## skint1 (1 November 2010)

lurobsam2 said:



			ratcatchers (tweed) is appropriate for cubbing.

Hope it didnt put her off going again!
		
Click to expand...

No, they were very kind about it from what she said, but I think she didn't want to seem rude so she didn't ask any questions.

She did a season of cubbing and hunting last year, she loved it and it did wonders for her confidence  but she was riding some horses to get them seen/sold, so once they were sold that was the end of her hunting adventure!


----------



## ArcticFox (1 November 2010)

star said:



			why does living out and no stables mean you cant plait?  my horses all live out - never stopped me plaiting - i make sure they wear a neck cover the night before and plait up that morning.  no-one's gonna send you home for not plaiting but i was just curious as to why living out means you cant plait?
		
Click to expand...

Only because I have no lighting and my horse is terrified of a head torch.  I try to plait outside the field shelter as its so dark inside but I live on a hill and its extremely windy so the horse end up bouncing around.  Just makes things hard thats all.

cxx


----------



## star (1 November 2010)

carolinefox1 said:



			Only because I have no lighting and my horse is terrified of a head torch.  I try to plait outside the field shelter as its so dark inside but I live on a hill and its extremely windy so the horse end up bouncing around.  Just makes things hard thats all.

cxx
		
Click to expand...

ok, we dont meet till 12.30pm so i've never had to plait in the dark.  i've plaited in the pouring rain, gale force winds etc though - adds to the fun lol!  who needs stables?


----------



## abina (1 November 2010)

Gingerbear said:



			Albina -   I spent from 11am to 3 pm on Friday getting my husband's horse ready for the opening meet.  As she is a white "grey" and has  a mane and tail like barbed wire so had to be thoroughly washed, plaited with thread, pulled and then suitably rugged and suited and booted . I was drenched and shivering when I'd finished.   I still spent time before the meet mopping up any stray poo marks so she looked snowy white.  i just told my husband about your post and he said " the numbers are more important than what they look like, they may have come on a last minute whim".  Shotgun please.
		
Click to expand...


oooh white grey - not good colour - at least mine were Dun and Skewbald ! not too much white !! as for the Hubby ............ tell him he now has to learn to plait ... the groom is on strike and in need of a Chocolate , wine and TLC   !! xx Well done   I appreciate your efforts. xx


----------



## newalclover (1 November 2010)

Think people should be turned out to a certain standard!! Ok have only been to 1 meet it was my 1st time so as no tweed jacket had my everyday riding jacket on, white breeches, white showjumping shirt, long boots & clean tack.. As autumn hunting was told no need for plaiting so people saw clover's scissor cut showjumper hair doo!! Had planned to go yesterday unfortuantly horse had other ideas nick in the feild put a stop to it!!  but did get myself a tweed jacket and had planned to plait.. So yes think there should be a certain standard but not so much that it wont allow complete newbies like myself from having a go!! Might sort myself out a stock before the next time will look almost like I belong!!


----------



## skewby (2 November 2010)

abina said:



			even my school horses are always turned out for lessons immaculate, pulled manes and tails, hoof oiled feet and never a spot of mud otherwise I do lose it with the staff !!!
		
Click to expand...

As a slight aside I think this is fantastic to hear.  The one school I know of doesn't bother with grooming, not even picking feet out.  My instructor as a child was a fanatic and it's stayed with me even now (to the point that, if light is failing and horse is not perfectly clean so I am forced to ride with him less than immaculate...I HATE it and will not go off the farm where he is kept!).  I think this is really important.  It promotes the right attitude to horse care from the start, kids will not forget that.  Not turning horses out correctly gives the message that they are toys to have tack chucked on and be played with, IMHO.   Good for you I am heartened xx


----------



## Lolo (2 November 2010)

I hate it when people don't turn out correctly- I've been hunting since I was 10, and have always plaited up my ponies and worn smart, clean gear. I probably wear the wrong stuff (tweed, no spurs, boots and gaiters) but my tack is plain, and my horse is always as immaculate as I can get him (although he did always have fluffy armpits and tummy due to being very ticklish!). If a 10yo can understand the importance of correct, smart turnout (and I'm not from a horsey background at all) why can't adults?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 November 2010)

Well done you for making the effort! I know exactly how you feel: a few years ago at our opening meet a couple of very untidy horse/rider combinations turned up. They were coloured horses and it looked basically like someone had just caught them up from the field, bunged on the tack, and gone to the meet. They looked AWFUL. The horses basically needed a good clip (trace clip would have been better than nothing), or at least clean. OK so I know what its like dealing with the white bits of a coloured horse (blimmin nightmare) but I'd have been embarrassed to have been even seen out hacking, let alone an opening meet. And the riders were no better, their tack was all muddy and their boots had mud all up them. 

In my day if any of us from Pony Club had ever dared to show our faces at a meet looking like this we'd have been sent home with a flea in our ears and given a good dressing-down. You made an effort in those days, it was about not just letting yourself down but your horse as well, plus your Pony Club branch. 

I'm glad that you made the effort; brilliant there are still people out there that take the trouble and show respect. I hope you had a good day, and plenty more to come!


----------



## Baggybreeches (2 November 2010)

newalclover said:



			Think people should be turned out to a certain standard!! Ok have only been to 1 meet it was my 1st time so as no tweed jacket had my everyday riding jacket on, white breeches, white showjumping shirt, long boots & clean tack.. As autumn hunting was told no need for plaiting so people saw clover's scissor cut showjumper hair doo!! Had planned to go yesterday unfortuantly horse had other ideas nick in the feild put a stop to it!!  but did get myself a tweed jacket and had planned to plait.. So yes think there should be a certain standard but not so much that it wont allow complete newbies like myself from having a go!! Might sort myself out a stock before the next time will look almost like I belong!! 

Click to expand...

Hi newalclover, you might find that now the season has started properly you should be wearing blue or black jacket, tweed is traditionally worn for pre season.
Might be an idea to ring the secretary or look on the website for your hunt, they usually have a dress code on there.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (2 November 2010)

Baggybreeches said:



			Hi newalclover, you might find that now the season has started properly you should be wearing blue or black jacket, tweed is traditionally worn for pre season.
Might be an idea to ring the secretary or look on the website for your hunt, they usually have a dress code on there.
		
Click to expand...

She is always welcome to join the Kimblewick in a tweed and has been told that by OH who is the secretary.


----------



## chestnut cob (2 November 2010)

Baggybreeches said:



			Hi newalclover, you might find that now the season has started properly you should be wearing blue or black jacket, tweed is traditionally worn for pre season.
Might be an idea to ring the secretary or look on the website for your hunt, they usually have a dress code on there.
		
Click to expand...

I have always been told that tweed is never incorrect, regardless of where you are in the season.  I don't hunt regularly enough to warrant buying a hunt coat and I really dislike nylon SJ type jackets.  It's much warmer in tweed and personally I think a nice tweed jacket looks smarted than nylon show jackets.

I also agree with the people saying that correct (and incorrect) turnout will be noticed.  At the last meet I attended mounted, before horse went lame, I was very chuffed to be approached by firstly the owners of the pub we were meeting at who thanked me for making an effort to be smartly turned out, and that they thought my horse was one of the best turned out on the field (plaited mane, pulled tail that was plaited up out of the way), and secondly by several regular members telling me how smart they thought we looked... and me in my tweed jacket! 

There is no need for muddy horses at the Meet, let alone burrs in tail etc.


----------



## Baggybreeches (2 November 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			I have always been told that tweed is never incorrect, regardless of where you are in the season.  I don't hunt regularly enough to warrant buying a hunt coat and I really dislike nylon SJ type jackets.  It's much warmer in tweed and personally I think a nice tweed jacket looks smarted than nylon show jackets.

I also agree with the people saying that correct (and incorrect) turnout will be noticed.  At the last meet I attended mounted, before horse went lame, I was very chuffed to be approached by firstly the owners of the pub we were meeting at who thanked me for making an effort to be smartly turned out, and that they thought my horse was one of the best turned out on the field (plaited mane, pulled tail that was plaited up out of the way), and secondly by several regular members telling me how smart they thought we looked... and me in my tweed jacket! 

There is no need for muddy horses at the Meet, let alone burrs in tail etc.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it wasn't mean't as a criticism,I meant that she need not go and buy a tweed jacket specially as most people will now be wearing hunt coats. FWIW I have a 30+yr old tweed and a navy woolen show jacket our hunt members and subs are supposed to wear black but nobody has ever commented to me.

I also agree with the anything goes as long as its neat and clean, and I do think the lots of hunts could do more by 'encouraging' higher standard of turnout through education.
As an ex Pony Club member we were taught that cleaning your tack makes it last longer, is more comfortable for horse and means you can spot weakness or fault in leatherwork. I don't think it's snobbish to expect people to show respect to their hosts by making an effort with turnout. You wouldn't turn up to a dinner party in your yard gear, would you? 
(Assuming dinner party was at a non horsey house )


----------



## chestnut cob (2 November 2010)

Baggybreeches said:



			I don't think it's snobbish to expect people to show respect to their hosts by making an effort with turnout. You wouldn't turn up to a dinner party in your yard gear, would you?
		
Click to expand...

No not at all, I do agree with everyone who says turnout is important!  I don't think there is any excuse not to make the effort to turnout correctly.  If someone thinks it is acceptable to arrive at a Meet with a muddy horse that has burrs in his tail then I dread to think what their day to day turnout is like...!


----------



## Weezy (2 November 2010)

For me turn out is of the utmost importance when hunting.  I am a bit of a nazi on my yard with the youngsters and I absolutely insist they are smart, clean and properly attired.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with wearing a tweed season long - any hunt will be happy to have you wearing tweed, certainly better than an SJ jacket and more correct.  I am also aware of hunts who, since the ban, prefer tweed to hunt coats.  

Plaiting ALWAYS for opening meet and lawn meets....it really goes without saying.  However our hunt, one of the most expensive in the country, are really not bothered about lack of plaiting after the opening meet.

IMO it is also more correct to use bands than thread.  Bands can be removed quickly if necessary, thread cannot.  It is also easier to pull the plaits on the way back to boxes and allow your horse to have a good stretch.

When I go out with the Kimblewick I will be wearing tweed and be proud of it 

ETS I don't know of any hunts who meet before 11am once the season has begun, so no excuses for not plaiting!


----------



## smudge99 (2 November 2010)

My daughter went to her first hunt on Sat (see other thread) and she spent most of the Friday washing and tidying that pony to an inch of her life, why because she did not want to make a fool of herself and her pony.  Did I say anything to her, no it was her decision and I was very proud to see her at the meet.  

Liz


----------



## Mike007 (2 November 2010)

smudge99 said:



			My daughter went to her first hunt on Sat (see other thread) and she spent most of the Friday washing and tidying that pony to an inch of her life, why because she did not want to make a fool of herself and her pony.  Did I say anything to her, no it was her decision and I was very proud to see her at the meet.  

Liz
		
Click to expand...

Yup, hope you got lots of photos too.


----------



## Simsar (3 November 2010)

smudge99 said:



			My daughter went to her first hunt on Sat (see other thread) and she spent most of the Friday washing and tidying that pony to an inch of her life, why because she did not want to make a fool of herself and her pony.  Did I say anything to her, no it was her decision and I was very proud to see her at the meet.  

Liz
		
Click to expand...

Lovely lovely photo's, on other post. x


----------



## Paddydou (3 November 2010)

Simsar said:



			Lovely lovely photo's, on other post. x
		
Click to expand...

They are - I took a peek at yours as well the other day! You look hot when hunting! 

I don't understand why people wouldn't bother. Going hunting is like any equestrian party and you wouldn't turn up for a dressage test in your most tatty clothes would you?


----------



## Simsar (3 November 2010)

Thanks Dou.  


That is all we are trying to say please keep it Traditional once its gone it will never be the same.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (4 November 2010)

Simsar said:



			Thanks Dou.  


That is all we are trying to say please keep it Traditional once its gone it will never be the same.
		
Click to expand...

^^ Agree thats why i had the morning off work to completely clip out three for the opening meet on Saturday. All have pulled tails and two are hogged, the other has a pulled mane. All tack is now gleaming and the lorry is set for full hunting so the bar complete with optics is full, the hob ready for post-hunt bacon sarnies and best of all i have a lovely new hunt coat from Alexander James


----------



## chestnut cob (4 November 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			the lorry is set for full hunting so the bar complete with optics is full, the hob ready for post-hunt bacon sarnies
		
Click to expand...

I want to come hunting with you!!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (4 November 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			I want to come hunting with you!! 

Click to expand...

Any Monday til himself gets back in the saddle in December


----------



## chestnut cob (4 November 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Any Monday til himself gets back in the saddle in December  

Click to expand...

I've already told you, if you keep on offering then eventually I will take you up on it and *then* you'll be sorry 

I do still have a couple of days' holiday left to take this year...


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (4 November 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			I've already told you, if you keep on offering then eventually I will take you up on it and *then* you'll be sorry 

I do still have a couple of days' holiday left to take this year...
		
Click to expand...

Dex says "come and 'ave a go- if you think you're hard enough"


----------



## chestnut cob (4 November 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Dex says "come and 'ave a go- if you think you're hard enough"
  

Click to expand...

PMSL!  I most definitely *don't* think I'm hard enough LMAO!!  That's why I asked for the quietest one of the lot!!

Monty will never forgive me if I take another horse hunting, especially now he's been relegated to poncy SJ!


----------

